# Beer  Can  Burger



## reinhard (May 26, 2015)

Well, from a Juicy Lucy to the Beer Can Burger.  Kind of like a Lucy but without the extra patty.  Really like these!!  You can fill them with what you want and I don't need no letttuce leaves or tomato slices on my bun with these.  My daughter showed me a pic on one while over at her house and I knew I had to try it.  Here is what I did:













IMG_1900.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 26, 2015






You could buy your own patties, but for me they are not thick enough so I form my own..













IMG_1901.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 26, 2015






Press the beer can down in the center of the patty about half way down.













IMG_1904.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 26, 2015






Form the meat around the can like this and put a slice of bacon around the burger.













IMG_1905.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 26, 2015






Pull the beer can out of the meat and drink the beer.  This is how they looked on the smoker grate before filling them.













IMG_1906.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 26, 2015






For the filling this time around I fried up some onions and mushrooms.  Put some of the sauce I make up in the bottom of the bowl [about one tablespoon], onions and mushromms and a couple of chunks of pepper jack in some and swiss in the others.  Then some more onions and mushrooms and another tablespoon of sauce.  Topped them all of with some strips of cheese.













IMG_1907.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 26, 2015






Well they are almost done.  Had them in the smoker at 270.  Added some oak/maple smoke too.













IMG_1909.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 26, 2015






Had about 5 minutes to go in the smoker so I couldn't help myself and added some cheddar cheese on top of the other cheese for another melt and they were done.













IMG_1911.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 26, 2015






This burger is ready to be devoured!!













IMG_1912.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 26, 2015






Put more sauce on my buns and that's all that was needed for a wonderful burger along with some potato salad.  Reinhard


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 26, 2015)

Dude you have been cranking out some awesome burgers! Nice smoke and of course,


----------



## tropics (May 26, 2015)

Reinhard That is so crazy cool ,making a pocket I give you a point for thinking out of the box. Nice job.


----------



## trabba (May 26, 2015)

Looks great Reinhard. Too bad I wasn't still living around Andover, I could have popped over for one. Just curious about how long did these take in the smoke to be done and at what IT did you pull?


----------



## kitt (May 26, 2015)

That is AWESOME 

This is on my list for sure 

Great job


----------



## chef willie (May 26, 2015)

Hey now, just when u think you've about seen it all....much like a sopes but with beef instead of masa....ingenious. truthfully, I'd of liked to see a picture of you trying to get that into your mouth!!...LMAO


----------



## reinhard (May 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone, no more "normal" burgers for me.  This will become standard.  I forgot to put some jalapenos in the hole but it was tasty for sure.  Trabba, I set the smoker at 270 deg.  I think it took about 1 1/2 hours to 2 hours. Was having a few brews so I wasn't paying attention.  I didn't take a internal temp, just eyeballed it [sorry]  The bacon was done and the cheese was melted.  The meat was moist.  Having the bacon wrapped around the burger, and the stuff inside [along with the cheese] keeps the meat from getting overdone.  Ya, Chef, my mouth did stretch some but not as much as when I ate the Juicy Lucy with that extra patty.  Reinhard


----------



## robcava (May 26, 2015)

Brilliant! I am making some of these this weekend. That looks like a lite beer you used to make the holes. I guess that makes these diet burgers! Means I can eat 2 of em:)


----------



## dk3ts (May 26, 2015)

They look great!  Thanks for sharing as I will be making up a batch as soon as the rain stops here in Michigan.


----------



## b-one (May 26, 2015)

Nice looking burgers!


----------



## old bones (May 26, 2015)

OMG!!!    I gave up smoking just over a year ago and gained a bit over 35 pounds so I'm trying to take it a little eating on some things and what do I do but click on your link..    You now I'll be trying this over the weekend.   Also sent the link to my son and I know what he'll be making.    These look great!!   Thanks for the posting..      John


----------



## bdskelly (May 27, 2015)

Beats the heck out of the burger stuffer the kids gave me for Christmas !







Brian


----------



## chewmeister (May 27, 2015)

Dang, those look good and very creative. Will have to try that soon.


----------



## disco (May 27, 2015)

I bow to the Baron of Burger. This looks terrific.







Disco


----------



## shaggy91954 (May 27, 2015)

Oh yeah, gotta try those.  They look...............marvellllllooooouuuuuussssssss


----------



## mummel (May 28, 2015)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/199421/beer-can-bacon-burgers-by-the-bbq-pit-boys


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 29, 2015)

Yesterday while I was in Edmonton, the radio DJ started talking about a post on these fabulous looking burgers that he had seen.  Called them Beer Can Burgers.  SMF member maybe??

Gary


----------



## grillfather (May 30, 2015)

Looks great!! Definitely have to try this! Grest job!


----------



## voodoo7 (May 30, 2015)

How long do these smoke?


----------



## reinhard (May 30, 2015)

Voodoo7,  Wasn't paying much attention, sorry,  was in-between a few adult beverages and doing other things.  I set the smoker at 270, and I think it took around 1 1/2 hours to 2 hours.  I just eyeballed it near the end and saw the bacon was done so I pulled them out of the smoker.  Planning to do a lot of these.  Reinhard


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 30, 2015)

Very nice post. I enjoyed the look , thanks

I need to do some of these.


----------



## robcava (May 30, 2015)

Made them today.













bcb on grill raw.JPG



__ robcava
__ May 30, 2015


















bcb on grill dobe.JPG



__ robcava
__ May 30, 2015


















finished bcb.JPG



__ robcava
__ May 30, 2015






Only the two in the back were beer can burgers- the little ones not so adventurous. One had american cheese, mushrooms peppers, the other colby jack, mushrooms, peppers. Great recipe. Two things- in over 20 years of smoking I never did burgers. They don't shrink even with 80% lean. They were huge. Also, I just threw in a small hand full of applewood chips. Still very strong smoke. Next time I will do coals only. Try them though....awesome!


----------



## reinhard (Jun 1, 2015)

Nice work on those burgers!!!!  They look great!!  Reinhard


----------



## douglass (Jun 4, 2015)

Awesome Burgers, much like mine but smoked with whiskey. 













IMG_20150530_090021810.jpg



__ douglass
__ Jun 4, 2015








Reinhard said:


> Well, from a Juicy Lucy to the Beer Can Burger.  Kind of like a Lucy but without the extra patty.  Really like these!!  You can fill them with what you want and I don't need no letttuce leaves or tomato slices on my bun with these.  My daughter showed me a pic on one while over at her house and I knew I had to try it.  Here is what I did:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reinhard (Jun 16, 2015)

Made some more of these great burgers.  Love it when I see others with their creations.  This will probably be the only type of burger I will be making for me.  My wife eats them without a but but I have to have it on a but, but either way they are tasty.  This difference this time around is that I did them on my Char-Griller barrel type smoker/grill.  Last time they were done in my smoker.  Now I wanted to do them in in-direct heat on the grill but decided to put them over direct heat but elevated on the top rack.  I also Used my "temperature control device" I invented for myself LOL.  A 10 inch piece of 2 by 4 to keep the lid up when I want to keep the temp a bit down.  Works well for me.  Beer can burgers take a little longer than most burgers so I didn't want them right over the flames.   I used thick slice bacon this time [it was on sale].  Applewood smoked.  I fried up some of it just so the bacon was almost done.  Otherwise the burger would be done before the bacon.  Also needed two pieces of bacon to make a circle around the burger instead of one, because of the shrinkage due to partially cooking it.  Here are some pics.













IMG_1963.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jun 16, 2015






Sliced onions and jalapenos start to simmer for the burgers.













IMG_1966.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jun 16, 2015






Fry'd the bacon to give it a head start on the burger.  Took two slices per burger.  Had to use tooth picks this time to keep them on the burger.













IMG_1967.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jun 16, 2015






These burgers were about 8 or more ounces each.  Bacon strapped on.













IMG_1970.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jun 16, 2015






Put some jalapeno peppers and sweet onions in the whole.  Seasoned the burger with McKormicks Montreal steak seasoning.  













IMG_1971.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jun 16, 2015






Dropped some pepper jack cheese in the hole.













IMG_1972.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jun 16, 2015






Then some more sweet onions and jalapeno peppers on top of that.













IMG_1974.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jun 16, 2015






Looks like the pepper jack cheese is trying to escape.  Better cap it off with more cheese.













IMG_1976.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Jun 16, 2015






Cheese lava overflow, so I put two slices of pablano cheese on to of the crater.  It was awesome!!!  Reinhard.


----------



## cael (Jul 14, 2015)

Do you know if the bacon is just for flavor or if its structurally necessary to hold the shape.    I'd love to be able to do it without, but if they fall apart without, then I'd go to the effort.   

I just don't have bacon on hand and don't want to make another stop.   Thanks!


----------



## mummel (Jul 14, 2015)

Man the smoke flavor bacon takes on!  Its incredible.  Also, the fat/juices from the smokey bacon leave residue on the beef, which is UMMMMMMM, the best!!!


----------



## reinhard (Jul 14, 2015)

The bacon does help support the "bowl" formation.  Haven't tried it without bacon.  The first one I made I used thin sliced bacon and while I was wrapping it around the beer can I streched the bacon so it would make the trip around the circle and didn't need tooth picks to secure it. It held on it's own.  The one shown here I used thick sliced bacon, so I had to pre-fry it to half way done or so creating shrinkage so I had to use two strips and secured them with tooth picks.  Try forming the ground beef as shown and put what you like in the hole. Once the beef starts to cook on the grill it should firm up.  Of course you don't flip this burger so just handle the burger to a point that it stay's whole.  I think it should work.  But next time get that bacon, it's always better with bacon, and I'm sure you know that already.  Reinhard


----------



## mummel (Jul 14, 2015)

I can confirm I remember my bacon was stretched so its probably needed to support the BCBs


----------



## johnnie walker (Jul 14, 2015)

Cael,
I made some of these the other week and didn't have any bacon on hand so did them without. They were good but would have been better with the bacon. 
Once they're on the racks don't touch them until they are done, then you can move them to a plate.
Mine held together just fine.


----------



## cael (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks guys for all the help.    I'm going to give them a try without bacon, and I guess if they fall apart I will have smoked ground beef for pasta sauce.   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I promise I will try them again in the future with the bacon.


----------



## cael (Jul 16, 2015)

So I made the burgers last night and they were really good.    I was a little worried about structural integrity since I wasn't using bacon, so I just put a sheet of parchment paper on the rack.    That worked really well and made clean up a breeze.

I went with the fresh Costco burgers which are just 100% beef shaped into patties.   About 1/2 pound each give or take.   Sprinkled them with rub and then filled with sauteed peppers and onions, and topped with thick Havarti slices.













IMG_0805.JPG



__ cael
__ Jul 16, 2015






They went in the smoker at 275 with Beech wood.   First time using that.   What a sweet clean smelling smoke that was.    Also popped some Harvest all beef wieners on the top rack, to see the difference smoked would be.   I was surprised to find the burgers done a 1.5 hours, thought it might take 2.













IMG_0806.JPG



__ cael
__ Jul 16, 2015






They were so juicy and flavorful.   Almost no shrinkage which was a pleasant surprise.   The smoke taste on the Havarti was excellent.   Hot dogs were good, but I love these ones no matter how they are cooked.    But nice to know they can just get tossed on with whatever else is cooking.


----------



## mummel (Jul 16, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## skeeterproam (Aug 12, 2015)

Looks great. I will be doing these this weekend!!Thumbs Up


----------



## cael (Aug 17, 2015)

Skeeterproam said:


> Looks great. I will be doing these this weekend!!


How did they go?    What did you fill them with?


----------



## skeeterproam (Aug 17, 2015)

Well.. When I was at Costco the wife called and said the word ribs! Needless to say, I went with the rack pack of ribs and did those instead. I will do those burgers for sure. I think I want to get some of that thin sliced rare roast beef in there with pepper jack cheese. Maybe some dice up onion too. I have to figure out how to put some pics up this forum. My ribs were my first on the smoker and they ended up being really good. Take care, Skeeter


----------



## cael (Aug 17, 2015)

That does sound good.   And I do love some ribs, so I totally understand the switch.      

As for pics, just look in the options bar for the thing that looks like a mountain with a little sun in the left hand corner.   That is the picture option.    Just save your pics to your computer or phone and it will be an easy transfer.


----------



## skeeterproam (Aug 17, 2015)

Copy That buddy. 
 I was going to put one pic on this reply; however, I do not see a place to insert pic??  Maybe I am just missing it somehow.


----------



## bbq geek (Apr 15, 2017)

Saw this post and just had to try it. Just got everything prepped and getting the smoker up to temp right now. 













IMG_1739.JPG



__ bbq geek
__ Apr 15, 2017


















IMG_1742.JPG



__ bbq geek
__ Apr 15, 2017





 more to come


----------



## bbq geek (Apr 15, 2017)

IMG_1745.JPG



__ bbq geek
__ Apr 15, 2017





Just stuffed the burgers and waiting to throw them in the smoker at 275. 













IMG_1744.JPG



__ bbq geek
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## bbq geek (Apr 15, 2017)

IMG_1749.JPG



__ bbq geek
__ Apr 15, 2017


















IMG_1746.JPG



__ bbq geek
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## bbq geek (Apr 15, 2017)

45 minutes in 













IMG_1750.JPG



__ bbq geek
__ Apr 15, 2017


----------



## hooked on smoke (Apr 15, 2017)

Those look good.


----------



## bbq geek (Apr 16, 2017)

They came out delicious. 












IMG_1761.JPG



__ bbq geek
__ Apr 16, 2017


















IMG_1758.JPG



__ bbq geek
__ Apr 16, 2017


















IMG_1764.JPG



__ bbq geek
__ Apr 16, 2017


----------

